# Angel Beats Discussion



## luke_c (Apr 5, 2010)

In a world after death, angels fight for their fate and their future. Yuri, the leader of the Shinda Sekai Sensen, rebels against the god who destined her to have an unreasonable life. On the otherhand, Tenshi, the chairperson of the student council for the world after death, battles against the SSS members. SSS members utilize armed weaponry to battle it out against the angels harnessing supernatural powers.



Definitely the best Anime currently airing and the best this season will get, apparently they put everything into episode 1 and it really does show, hope it continues like this for the whole show, it's basically just Haruhi with guns and lots of blood. 

What did everyone else think of the first episode?


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Apr 8, 2010)

first time i hear bout' that,
but now that you mentioned it, there seems to be a hype on this anime, 
phps' i will take a look on it later on


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Apr 8, 2010)

First ep had some incredible 'how the hell did they miss it' glaring art work errors in the first half.

Plot is ok, art work on this is also drawing a lot of flak for looking like a Haruhi rip off.

Best show airing? no I wouldn't go that far. You might not like moe blob anime, but at least K-On!! (season two if you didn't catch the second !) doesn't possess glaringly inadequate art quality (although some whine that it doesn't possess complex plot lines).

If ep 01 was indeed their best, their best isn't good enough.


----------



## luke_c (Apr 8, 2010)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> First ep had some incredible 'how the hell did they miss it' glaring art work errors in the first half.
> 
> Plot is ok, art work on this is also drawing a lot of flak for looking like a Haruhi rip off.
> 
> ...


Art work errors? Care to elaborate?
And again, at least it HAS plot
I thought every aspect of it was amazing, character development is already showing within the first episode


----------



## mcp2 (Apr 8, 2010)

Kaichou wa Maid-sama, I think is the best anime airing right now.


----------



## luke_c (Apr 8, 2010)

mcp2 said:
			
		

> Kaichou wa Maid-sama, I think is the best anime airing right now.


I suppose it comes down to what you prefer, I would rather have immortal chicks with guns than a maid


----------



## mcp2 (Apr 8, 2010)

I dunno man, I've just come from watching Kimi ni Todoke and I'm after something similar so Kaichou was there to fill the void. There's also a football anime, forgot the name but apparently it's sick.


----------



## luke_c (Apr 8, 2010)

mcp2 said:
			
		

> I dunno man, I've just come from watching Kimi ni Todoke and I'm after something similar so Kaichou was there to fill the void. There's also a football anime, forgot the name but apparently it's sick.


Giant Killing, it's utter crap, and this is coming from a footy maniac, the voice acting is absolutely TERRIBLE, after the first episode it was a insta drop


----------



## X D D X (Apr 8, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> mcp2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, the first episode was really average. It had a "One Outs" feel to it so i'm going to keep watching it though.


----------



## mcp2 (Apr 9, 2010)

NOOOOOOOO I guess I should carry on watching Captain Tsubasa.


----------



## mcp2 (Apr 9, 2010)

NOOOOOOOO I guess I should carry on watching Captain Tsubasa.


----------



## TheWingless (Apr 9, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> Panzer Tacticer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd link you to an article but there's NSFW content there so I wouldn't be able to anyways. It's from "one of the worst places on the internet besides 4chan" if that helps you.






That being the worst of them. Try putting your hands on your hips like Yuri and notice where the thumbs should be. Well, other problems were how Yuri was holding the sniper rifle, and "inconsistencies" in character designs in the animation. If you pay attention, you'll notice that they kinda seem to look different every time the scene changed. The thing about this is that it's totally fixable in the DVD/BD version, so come on now.

I'd have to say, at least they didn't try to go to KyoAni this time with a Jun Maeda/Key work. Nice to see they tried PA Works this time, but it definitely needs work. I liked the episode though, so I'll still be watching it... Well I pretty much don't drop anything and will watch anything.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Apr 9, 2010)

Yep Sankaku, for all your unvarnished opinions of anything Japan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But don't forget to clean your history and watch who is looking when you open the sight.

You guys ain't old enough for NSFW, in your case it's NSFM (not safe for mom).


----------



## TheWingless (Apr 10, 2010)

The OP on episode 2... Was amazing.



I don't really know what else to say.

EDIT: Two sub groups (Mazui and UTW) have it out now... Though I probably don't need to say that since I'm sure most of you could find it on some torrent tracker anyways.


----------



## bnwchbammer (Apr 10, 2010)

Well I watched the first two episodes, and I've gotta say I was impressed. I like the art... yet I kinda don't. I feel it has some sort of a shoujo feel to it... Maybe it's just me, Iunno. But I'll keep watching, seems quite promising.
Though I'm still kinda confused on the fact that you get "erased" by Angel if the main dude didn't when he approached her...
Though I'm sure they will elaborate more on it later.


----------



## luke_c (Apr 10, 2010)

bnwchbammer said:
			
		

> Well I watched the first two episodes, and I've gotta say I was impressed. I like the art... yet I kinda don't. I feel it has some sort of a shoujo feel to it... Maybe it's just me, Iunno. But I'll keep watching, seems quite promising.
> Though I'm still kinda confused on the fact that you get "erased" by Angel if the main dude didn't when he approached her...
> Though I'm sure they will elaborate more on it later.


If you act like they tell you to you will get erased (see all the people at school), it's kind of confusing to explain but it said it all in the first episode, just gonna watch the second now
EDIT: That OP really is awesome, finally found a rip, a TV rip bear in mind as the CD hasn't been released yet, here's a hint: [SkellURip] My Soul, Your Beats!!.mp3


----------



## TheWingless (Apr 11, 2010)

bnwchbammer said:
			
		

> Though I'm still kinda confused on the fact that you get "erased" by Angel if the main dude didn't when he approached her...


At that point in time, he was still not rebelling with the SSS so she doesn't really have any reason to erase him. He just wanted proof that he couldn't die is what I'm guessing, OR the translation could have been bad.


----------



## GentleFist (Apr 11, 2010)

well i watched it and just noticed theres a thread, i liked it and i will watch it
but seriously... best show currently airing ? what do u mean by currently airing ? on going or new ?

there are a lot of new animes that are better...

k-on, seikon no qwaser, ikki tousen s4

as for on-going i don't think i have to mention... (fma???)

just the fact that its a haruhi rip off makes it automatically disqualified as the best show...

and especially since theres a new haruhi movie that totally kicked ass and was the best thing this year
noone can compare to haruhi theres only one haruhi and noone should even dare to think about copying haruhi thats a unforgiveable sin

that being said... im still watching it^^


----------



## TheWingless (Apr 11, 2010)

GentleFist said:
			
		

> k-on, seikon no qwaser, ikki tousen s4
> 
> as for on-going i don't think i have to mention... (fma???)
> 
> just the fact that its a haruhi rip off makes it automatically disqualified as the best show...


I can't quite agree that K-ON!! is better than Angel Beats!, but I still like it at the very least. There are many aspects in AB! that I already like better than K-ON!!. And for the other two, I have not watched, but aren't they just ecchi/extreme service anime? I find it very hard to believe those are better, but I'd have to watch them both to make a fair comparison. I'm not a huge fan of that genre really, so it's a matter of taste really.

Now FMA is pretty good, but I'd have to see both all the way through first. They should both finish around the same time.

Haruhi ripoff? Well, the only thing I have to say to that is if you haven't been paying attention, Yuri is not a brat, nor does she get everything her way(just think about the reason she's fighting against god), she even cares quite a bit more about what her crew and what they have to say, and she isn't as random or irrational as Haruhi. There's an ACTUAL reason why everyone follows her and they weren't abducted either. How can you possibly say that Yuri is Haruhi(aside from looks and SSS).


----------



## GentleFist (Apr 11, 2010)

yes they are extreme service anime xD i wanted to compare to new series and well its just coincidence i really watch all kinds of animes,

and yuri is like haruhi looks + personality and hell she even talks like her a bit
its obvious they wanted to make her like haruhi

and just watch the new haruhi movie and u will understand that haruhi cares for her friends A LOT and u will also understand that certain people arent there just because they were ABDUCTED
i cant say anything since i dont wanna spoil anyone^^ the movie is just too good
it was good enough to make up for the shitty camrip


----------



## bnwchbammer (Apr 17, 2010)

Episode three was INCREDIBLE!
It was awefully sad


Spoiler



and although they killed off a character, they couldn't have done it any better


Well worth it.


----------



## alukadoo (Apr 17, 2010)

Beautiful Japanese little girls. I like them


----------



## TheWingless (Apr 17, 2010)

Three was truly a wonderful episode, with 2 new songs! Anyone notice the change in the ending though?

Though I wonder:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> The first, "Crow Song", will be released on April 23, 2010; the second, "Thousand Enemies", will follow on May 12, 2010 and the third, "Little Braver", will be sold on June 9, 2010.  The songs for Girls Dead Monster are sung by Marina and LiSA.


Is "Alchemy" and "My Song" going to be in the Crow Song Single? Can't wait then.


----------



## Wabsta (Apr 17, 2010)

started watching it, but finishing it tonight (episode 1).
Not really the 'best' animé currently airing.

Because, as far as I know, Bakemonogateri, is still airing, just, reeeeaaaaalllyyyyy slow.


----------



## pitman (Apr 19, 2010)

wabsta said:
			
		

> started watching it, but finishing it tonight (episode 1).
> Not really the 'best' animé currently airing.
> 
> Because, as far as I know, Bakemonogateri, is still airing, just, reeeeaaaaalllyyyyy slow.



Episode 3 is good, because it isn't focused on the main characters and it has that special KEY writing (If you have seen AIR, Clannad etc. you'll get it).


Spoiler











As for Bakemonogatari it stopped airing after the 12th episode and started doing web episodes,
the final episode will ship with the 6th DVD on June 9th.


----------



## Wabsta (Apr 19, 2010)

pitman said:
			
		

> wabsta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aah, k.
Just saw the third episode btw of Angel Beats.

And yea, it's a pretty cool animé


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 19, 2010)

I so need to watch this.


----------



## Njrg (Apr 21, 2010)

I've been hearing alot of news about Angel Beats. Perhaps I'll start watching it online once it gets into its 8th week.


----------



## pitman (Apr 21, 2010)

Njrg said:
			
		

> I've been hearing alot of news about Angel Beats. Perhaps I'll start watching it online once it gets into its 8th week.


See you in a month.

So what do you think Tenshi is ?
A fallen Angel ?
God ?
Those orbs from Clannad ?
A sad girl in snow ?

We need answers people !


----------



## TheWingless (Apr 24, 2010)

Woo! Angel Beats! EP4 is out from Mazui, though I still prefer SS as slow as they are. The torrent is a slow as heck for me though. Haven't watched it, but from the episode previews, there's baseball. Jun Maeda seems to like to put baseball in his works.

Also, inb4OMGHARUHIRIPOFF, because guess what? Jun Maeda has put baseball in his works since CLANNAD(the visual novel).

And... The Crow Song single has been out around since yesterday. Includes the 3 songs Iwasawa sang (Crow Song, Alchemy, and My Song).


			
				pitman said:
			
		

> So what do you think Tenshi is ?
> A fallen Angel ?
> God ?
> Those orbs from Clannad ?
> A sad girl in snow ?


At the very least, I'm sure it's not something to do with Clannad. She's is probably not an angel as well from the way things are going.


----------



## bnwchbammer (Apr 24, 2010)

Whoo, can someone say pointless episode??
Oh well, guess there's a new character.
Well, I shall wait another week.


----------



## TheWingless (Apr 24, 2010)

bnwchbammer said:
			
		

> Whoo, can someone say pointless episode??


A lot of people feel that way. For me... I'm fine with it. Better than most fillers I've gone through, since it still introduced Hinata and did an okay job. Actually, as much as I've disliked Bleach, I had watched pretty much all of the fillers, so you're looking at someone that'll watch anything. Some people, however think it's a great episode.

Now as for the new character, there's been a lot of love and hate for her, as well as for the new opening which I assume and hope is only for this episode. I personally prefer Lia over LiSA.


----------



## pitman (Apr 24, 2010)

I prefer the first OP without any vocals.
Ep.4 was ok but I'm wondering where is this going with only 9 episodes left (they can't possibly cram every back story for every character).

Remember steroids are bad, mmkay ?


----------



## TheWingless (Apr 24, 2010)

pitman said:
			
		

> Ep.4 was ok but I'm wondering where is this going with only 9 episodes left (they can't possibly cram every back story for every character).


That's my problem with this series. I can tell that they're trying really hard to cram everything in, which makes the pacing a bit odd. Clannad fit into 24+24 episodes alright, covering all of the arcs for the most part. Kanon was alright with 24 episodes. Little Busters would be a nightmare to adapt since it's longer and has a larger cast. I don't believe 13 episodes is quite adequate for the cast size and one of Jun Maeda's works.


----------



## pitman (Apr 24, 2010)

At least its not "Girl-of-The-Week" arcs


----------



## luke_c (Apr 25, 2010)

Episode 4 was pretty lame


----------



## pitman (Apr 25, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> Episode 4 was pretty lame



But it was still better than other stuff currently aired *coughk-oncough*.


----------



## TheWingless (Apr 25, 2010)

pitman said:
			
		

> But it was still better than other stuff currently aired *coughk-oncough*.


Quiet! You don't want to incur the wrath of the K-ON! fans! Though, even after I've watched the first season weekly, I find myself falling behind on the 2nd season of K-ON! ... Well that's pretty much off topic now.

Yui-Nyan


----------



## luke_c (Apr 25, 2010)

pitman said:
			
		

> luke_c said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pitman (Apr 25, 2010)

TheWingless said:
			
		

> pitman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TheWingless (Apr 25, 2010)

pitman said:
			
		

> I raise your Yui with Mei:


Well then... I lost.


----------



## pitman (May 1, 2010)

thought an episode about tests was gonna be boring but it nicely done my favorite part was the slow motion replay with the ending playing in the background while the guys get rocketed into the ceiling


----------



## TheWingless (May 1, 2010)

Pretty funny episode. I think people would feel pretty sorry for Tachibana now. Glad to know they developed on her.



			
				pitman said:
			
		

> thought an episode about tests was gonna be boring but it nicely done my favorite part was the slow motion replay with the ending playing in the background while the guys get rocketed into the ceiling


Rocket chairs FTW! The best would be when he got the chair twice.

Also, this:


----------



## pitman (May 1, 2010)

TheWingless said:
			
		

> Also, this:








Though I wouldn't have minded if they went with evil-Tachibana route (This is a KEY work, who am I kidding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
I really want her to join the ranks of the Anti-God group.


----------



## TheWingless (May 1, 2010)

Looks like TK is a popular guy: Linky
No need to understand moonspeak! The numbers are all there and so is TK's name.


----------



## pitman (May 2, 2010)

TheWingless said:
			
		

> Looks like TK is a popular guy: Linky
> No need to understand moonspeak! The numbers are all there and so is TK's name.



Last time I saw that poll TK and Tenshi were pretty even, He had like what, 5 lines until now ?
Still he is pretty rad,




You see that ? That is how he rolls.


----------



## bnwchbammer (May 2, 2010)

pitman said:
			
		

> thought an episode about tests was gonna be boring but it nicely done my favorite part was the slow motion replay with the ending playing in the background while the guys get rocketed into the ceiling


I seriously couldn't stop laughing.
Generally I'd not laugh at stuff like that.
But it was quite hilarious.

Anyway, I've decided I'm gonna learn the theme on the piano...
Even though I haven't played that sheet in like 4 years.
I was always good at playing by ear though.
I'll throw it on youtube if I ever do it.


----------



## X D D X (May 2, 2010)

bnwchbammer said:
			
		

> pitman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. I was all serious while watching the episode but as soon as that happened I could not stop laughing. It was way too funny.


----------



## luke_c (May 2, 2010)

I was hoping for a bit more violence but heck, it was pretty funny and that episode was not bad at all


----------



## prowler (May 7, 2010)

I have a feeling Angel is going to turn out to be a good person.
But I'm just feeling sorry for her in the last episode



I lol'd so hard.


----------



## Twiffles (May 7, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> But I'm just feeling sorry for her in the last episode


It's all part of their plan; to fall in their trap.

The "My Soul, Your Beats!/Brave Song" (OP) CD comes out on the 26th. Makes me sad.


----------



## Diablo1123 (May 8, 2010)

I had no idea what was going on half the time this episode. Just wanted to point out TK's awesome exit.

edit- or its gone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Either way, nice episode.


----------



## TheWingless (May 8, 2010)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> The "My Soul, Your Beats!/Brave Song" (OP) CD comes out on the 26th. Makes me sad.


Too far away? I agree. The funny thing is that it comes out on the day of my little brother's birthday. And then the DVD/BD release comes out on my older brother's birthday.

The 6th episode had some nice music right when Otonashi makes that punch (As expected of Jun Maeda) and some interesting development, though the thing with the twins had been done before in another anime: H2O Footprints in the Sand, which wasn't that great. It really is too bad that it's 13 episodes and I could really see the rushing they did this episode. Trying not to spoil here though. Watch it, it's out from Mazui.

And if people are totally into that thing, then OtonashiXHinata is some funny stuff this episode.


----------



## Joe88 (May 8, 2010)

Diablo1123 said:
			
		

> I had no idea what was going on half the time this episode. Just wanted to point out TK's awesome exit.
> 
> edit- or its gone
> 
> ...


fixed





dont hotlink to 4chan


----------



## pitman (May 8, 2010)

Seriously, it seems this episode was pointless (the first was funny though), so the "god" has dissapeared and we can move on with the story ?

"I'll be back"


----------



## luke_c (May 8, 2010)

pitman said:
			
		

> Seriously, it seems this episode was pointless (the first was funny though), so the "god" has dissapeared and we can move on with the story ?
> 
> "I'll be back"


Haha yeah, I loved that bit by TK, I thought this episode really done well with the character building, especially with Angel :3


----------



## pitman (May 8, 2010)

*Hand Sonic V.5*


----------



## luke_c (May 8, 2010)

pitman said:
			
		

> *Hand Sonic V.5*


I preffer the flower one :C


----------



## bnwchbammer (May 9, 2010)

Meh, that was quite the lame episode. Sure we learned a tiny bit about Tachibana, but not much. Also, I've realized this show is for girls. But I shall continue watching it anyway. Until next week!


----------



## TheWingless (May 9, 2010)

bnwchbammer said:
			
		

> Also, I've realized this show is for girls. But I shall continue watching it anyway. Until next week!


That's really what everyone has been saying these days. Really though, I don't see it that way.


----------



## pitman (May 9, 2010)

TheWingless said:
			
		

> bnwchbammer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They see two man hugging and they think the whole show is gay (although Otonashi hugging God[forgot his name] was gay), but still it enjoyable yet confusing at the same. time.


----------



## TheWingless (May 9, 2010)

pitman said:
			
		

> TheWingless said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


His name was Naoi.

The shortest way for me to explain my view is that it's a love for life, and not the romantic kind of love. Really though, if anyone wants to read it, it was on some anime forum(Don't know why I spend my time there).



Spoiler



Now as to the gay thing... Some are being so serious about it. Otonashi is a person with no memories, except the ones he has heard. He has only witnessed people who consider their living as precious thing, and they are grasping on to what is barely considered living. Even if their lives were horrible, he sees that life isn't fake, nor was it worthless. Here in front of him is someone completely opposite to everyone he has met after he has lost his memories. Naoi thinks his life was fake, pointless. Doesn't Naoi need a hug? Doesn't he need someone to understand and acknowledge him? That's how I see it in the very end.

Is it more like, people can't hug each other these days? I don't hug people, but I think it would be a great thing if everyone could embrace the fact that you are lucky to see each other everyday. Can you not embrace life? It's not love romantically. It's love for life.

Though, I can completely understand that people can see life differently from others.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (May 11, 2010)

TK and Tenshi are the only reasons why I'm still watching this show.


----------



## prowler (May 11, 2010)

ojsinnerz. said:
			
		

> TK and Tenshi are the only reasons why I'm still watching this show.


It's pretty much what nearly everyone is watching it for.


----------



## prowler (May 15, 2010)

The last episode was a good one.
I see a love triangle coming in.

At the end, mind = blown.
Can't wait for the next episode.



Spoiler


----------



## GreatZimkogway (May 15, 2010)

The latest episode(7) has me going "OH SHIT".  I called the love triangel in episode 5 though.  



Spoiler



Two Tenshis.  I can call three ways there're two of her.  
1: Harmonics fucked up and glitched.  The second Tenshi that was launched from her demolishing the GIANT FISH had red eyes.  She split her self permanently by accident?  Loooovely.
2: Naoi's eyes go red when he uses hypnosis.  If he's God, what's to stop him from changing his form?
3: Replacement.


----------



## pitman (May 15, 2010)

This was a great episode, I almost cried when Hatsune said Thank you on Yuzuru's back  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and loved the fishing bit


----------



## TheWingless (May 16, 2010)

Looks like "Harmonics" isn't the greatest guard skill ever...

I don't think they'll do a love triangle... But I don't think I would mind the direction it'll take at this point. It's still pretty insane to try to predict the end to me though.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (May 16, 2010)

I have to post this:


----------



## pitman (May 16, 2010)

TheWingless said:
			
		

> Looks like "Harmonics" isn't the greatest guard skill ever...
> 
> I don't think they'll do a love triangle... But I don't think I would mind the direction it'll take at this point. It's still pretty insane to try to predict the end to me though.



You mean Otonashi and Evil-Tenshi and Tachibana right ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you can throw Yuri for a square


----------



## prowler (May 16, 2010)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> I have to post this:








lmao, Yui's face.


----------



## luke_c (May 16, 2010)

Now there's two Angels?


----------



## GreatZimkogway (May 17, 2010)

Hot Tenshi on Tenshi action!


----------



## Diablo1123 (May 22, 2010)

That episode was awesome

Espeically when they were all sacrificing themselves one by one, I could not stop laughing.

I realize that makes me sound crazy if you havne't watched this.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (May 22, 2010)

Diablo1123 said:
			
		

> That episode was awesome
> 
> Espeically when they were all sacrificing themselves one by one, I could not stop laughing.
> 
> I realize that makes me sound crazy if you havne't watched this.



Try not to spoiler it for people.  But yeah.  My thoughts:



Spoiler



-Kanade-clones with emotion gives me the shivers
-TK's awesomeness tripled in this.  
-Poor Kanade.  POOR KANADE.
-Naoi, you are gay, right?
-Tenshi-clones, stop being devious and right.  And sadistic.



Last thought:

*FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU.  THAT CLIFFHANGER WAS COMPLETE, UTTER, BULLSHIT.*

Anyone else catch the line in the "preview"?  "Are you trying to undress me?"  I REALLY want to know who said that.  

"Hey, yo, check this out.  It's moonwalk, it's a moon walk.Headspin!!!"


----------



## pitman (May 22, 2010)

Its funny, they say they have to *pin her down* while they just get stabbed rendering the first noble sacrifice useless.
I laughed hard when Yui got hit while sliding, she deserved it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Why didn't Yuri took TK with her to Tenshi's computer could have solved that easily, and why is it so hard not paying attention in class, its pretty darn easy


----------



## prowler (May 22, 2010)

That was a pretty good episode.

5 more left


----------



## luke_c (May 23, 2010)

Tachibana!


----------



## pitman (May 23, 2010)

Tenshi with multiple personalities, that one I gotta see.


----------



## TheWingless (May 23, 2010)

Looks like the "My Soul, Your Beats" single was leaked. Beautiful stuff. If you like getting it from Nipponsei or LonE for FLAC goodness, you'll have to wait.


----------



## pitman (May 23, 2010)

I don't like the singer of "My Soul, Your Beats" but the music itself is great.


----------



## prowler (May 23, 2010)

TheWingless said:
			
		

> Looks like the "My Soul, Your Beats" single was leaked. Beautiful stuff. If you like getting it from Nipponsei or LonE for FLAC goodness, you'll have to wait.


I wet myself when you posted this.
I wet myself again when I found the download.
I wet myself another time when I heard My Soul, Your Beats.

*Edit:* Oh God, Brave Song


----------



## TheWingless (May 23, 2010)

pitman said:
			
		

> I don't like the singer of "My Soul, Your Beats" but the music itself is great.


Guess I'm the complete opposite then. I LOVE Lia's singing. It's quite a change from just having a seiyuu sing and the usual voice modifications.

Also, don't forget Brave Song is also included, which is a different singer, Aoi Tada. Brave song is also beautifully sung.

It's now out from Nipponsei if that's anyone's prefered ripper.

I didn't see anything that looked waresy/piratey so I suppose it's fine to post these translations here:
My Soul, Your Beats! Translation
Brave Song Translation

Brave Song feels like it's from Kanade's POV to me. And with "Woken up by my lost memories" in My Soul, Your Beats! it must be from Otonashi's POV.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (May 24, 2010)

My Soul, Your Beats


----------



## pitman (May 24, 2010)

Brave Song is nice, speaking of the ED they shows us the whole band (minus Iwasawa, that was her name right?) but they haven't done anything lately or even just appeared as background while Yui participates in missions being useless (for the sake of comic relief).


----------



## prowler (May 24, 2010)

Maybe they will shove everyone's story into one episode?
Who knows. All I want to know is how TK and Tachibana ended up there.


----------



## pitman (May 24, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> Maybe they will shove everyone's story into one episode?
> Who knows. All I want to know is how TK and Tachibana ended up there.



One hot night at a love hotel ?

Yeah, pretty much the only people I want to know their stories (and maybe the judo guy (he is nice) and Shiina), I hope we don't get the back-stories of "christ" (he should move on), Yui (This season Yui is the name I hate the most  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) the shirtless guy (just not interesting).


----------



## mameks (May 25, 2010)

Spent last night and this afternoon watching 1st 8 episodes. SOOO GOOOD!!


----------



## luke_c (May 29, 2010)

So now Angel and Otonashi are working behind the SSS's back


----------



## TheWingless (May 29, 2010)

Hmm... So the story went in this direction, huh? Kanade really is clumsy... Nice to know more about Otonashi. There is much less humor in this episode, but that's what some people were waiting for, right? Yui has a good opinion of everyone today, rather than everyone being stupid! Some nice BGM tracks for the moments.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (May 29, 2010)

That's it.  I've given up trying to predict this anime.  It just ain't happening.  And who else saw the "Real Life" part's ending coming miles away?  Really, him -spoiler- right before they break through the rubble?  That was...obvious.  And sad.  And how are they going to fit all this in 4 more episodes?

Good episode, though.  I like'd it.


----------



## pitman (May 29, 2010)

I laughed at everyone signing their donor card (is it mandatory in japan to carry one ?), so for the next 4 episodes we'll get everyone's story (please let Yui disappear first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).


----------



## TheWingless (May 29, 2010)

Looks like they updated their website with the release date of the BGM album. July 28th is TOO far away. Or maybe I didn't notice it before?

Little Braver out June 9th... Though Little Braver's music video is out already.

And "Keep the Beats" is out June 30th with a bunch of alternate versions and like 3 new songs...

Angel Beats CD page

Well I don't know Japanese but that's all I can gather.

There's also a DVD/BD page... and the BD is supposed to release June 23rd. Can't wait to see that.


			
				pitman said:
			
		

> I laughed at everyone signing their donor card (is it mandatory in japan to carry one ?)


Cheap drama? Anyways, I guess it is mandatory to carry one, or perhaps many people carry them?


----------



## prowler (May 29, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> So now Angel and Otonashi are working behind the SSS's back
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't wait for the BGM, the soundtrack is just awesome.
The track 7 minutes in, in the latest episode is my favourite


----------



## BlackStar159 (May 29, 2010)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> And how are they going to fit all this in 4 more episodes?



they are probably not going to: for example the anime Fairy Tail said that it was going to have only 29 eps but now there it 31 and guaranteed more (they changed how many eps it had when the 30th came out)

Anyway, the 9th ep was really sad even though you could see it coming.


----------



## luke_c (May 29, 2010)

BlackStar159 said:
			
		

> shinkukage09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure Fairy Tail was never going to have 29 episodes considering where the Manga is up to compared to where the Anime is up to now, and they won't change the number of episodes, it never happens and I doubt they will even tell everyones story, season two anyone?


----------



## pitman (May 30, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure Fairy Tail was never going to have 29 episodes considering where the Manga is up to compared to where the Anime is up to now, and they won't change the number of episodes, it never happens and I doubt they will even tell everyones story, season two anyone?



I pray that the DVD/Blue-ray sales will be high to do a second season, but it looks like the story will come to conclusion (and a rushed one...).

What is Angel Beats source material (if it has any ?) that would make a second season possible ?

@BlackStar159: Welcome to the forum


----------



## DJ91990 (May 30, 2010)

I got a great question; WHERE THE FREAK CAN I WATCH THIS!?!


----------



## luke_c (May 30, 2010)

DJ91990 said:
			
		

> I got a great question; WHERE THE FREAK CAN I WATCH THIS!?!


As it airs only in Japan, most people choose to either stream it (Usually low quality) or download it (High quality depending on which release you get, normally 480p and 720p releases) if you're just looking to stream it then a quick search of Google will help you there and if you're looking to download it, it's on most warez sites which have an anime sub section.


----------



## prowler (May 30, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> DJ91990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I download 720p. It's worth it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also, I read the manga last night, some good stuff.



Spoiler


----------



## TheWingless (May 30, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> luke_c said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Manga adaptation of the Light Novel? As much as pictures seem nice, I'd rather go with the light novel because it's the original source lololol ... As well as being the one Jun Maeda wrote, but it's all good.

There is one or two particular websites that are now a "library" of torrents and get updated like by the second. Be glad if you can find it. There's also a torrent tracker that requires to to have good ratios and only allows authorizes good sub uploads, so you get both quality releases and good speeds. If you don't want to find the torrent trackers, then go for streaming since those are easier to find, though it will be lower quality. Heck, you could just youtube it the first day it's released. I personally prefer some good subs directly from the subbers in 720p. Actually, I'll probably get the BDrips as well. ... If you look around on this thread, you might see a sub group's name being thrown around. Just saying. I don't even know if it's legit anymore, since naming trackers is bad, but it's naming their group, which is like naming warez groups.

If you've seen the "1080p" TV rips, they look much better, though it's not even real 1080p due to limitations. It's like 1080x1440. Or perhaps they just oversharpened. No subber releases it in that form anyways.


----------



## TheWingless (Jun 5, 2010)

Well I'm not gonna count this as a double post, since my last one was like a 5 days ago!

Anyways, lets talk Angel Beats!, Yui does a German Suplex.


Spoiler











Also, now we know why Yui is so energetic. Pacing was surprisingly good, but they focused on one character which makes you wonder how they're going to do the rest of the series with 3 episodes. As usual, the music at the end... Was really nice. Another cliffhanger preview.

Also, no OP theme. They squeezed as much time as possible this time!


----------



## mameks (Jun 5, 2010)

TheWingless said:
			
		

> Spoiler


so funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 good episode. mmm, i do wonder how the rest of the series is going to go


----------



## prowler (Jun 5, 2010)

Spoiler



So, Hinata is helping now? Haha wow.


I don't see how they are going to cramp all this in three episodes so I'm now hoping for a second season.


----------



## pitman (Jun 5, 2010)

Ah everything is back to normal *sips green tea*, ok I admit this episode made Yui a little more likable. 

Alternative ending for this episode: Hinata beats the crap out off Otonashi shouting "You made my woman disappear you bastard !".

The lack of Yuri this episode didn't bother that much huh ?


----------



## prowler (Jun 5, 2010)

pitman said:
			
		

> The lack of Yuri this episode didn't bother that much huh ?


Tbh, she ain't much of a big deal anyway.
Her voice annoys me.


----------



## mameks (Jun 5, 2010)

Spoiler



I'm going to miss Yui, she was funny...;_;...


According to the site, there's going to be a film...I think...at least there's a tab for one any ways


----------



## TheWingless (Jun 5, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> According to the site, there's going to be a film...I think...at least there's a tab for one any ways


Film? Do you mean the "movie" tab? I think that's just for the PVs and other clips they've released.


----------



## mameks (Jun 5, 2010)

...oh...


----------



## prowler (Jun 5, 2010)

I LOVE THIS PICTURE SO MUCH


----------



## mameks (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## TheWingless (Jun 5, 2010)

For any of you that are wondering when that insert/ending song "Shine Days" comes out, it comes out with the Little Braver single next week on June 9th, though it could be leaked a couple days earlier.



			
				Prowler485 said:
			
		

> I LOVE THIS PICTURE SO MUCH


That's some great "acting" there!


----------



## mameks (Jun 5, 2010)

Angel's soo funny. Wonder what _her_ backstory is...that'll probably be one of the last one's i s'pose..


----------



## luke_c (Jun 5, 2010)

Spoiler



So Yui has disappeared now? Lame. And there's still like 8 other people left and ...three episodes.


----------



## prowler (Jun 5, 2010)

TheWingless said:
			
		

> For any of you that are wondering when that insert/ending song "Shine Days" comes out, it comes out with the Little Braver single next week on June 9th, though it could be leaked a couple days earlier.


I was having a look on their website before and noticed it. I didn't even know it was coming out :x but the song is awesome. I can't wait until the BGM though.

Full preview:

also:






 Oh god, this is awesome. I love who ever did this.


----------



## mameks (Jun 5, 2010)

love it


----------



## TheWingless (Jun 6, 2010)

Scratch that, the single totally just came out today. Get Little Braver now! Another leak!

EDIT: Ah, darn, it didn't have the ED song in this episode. I don't know the name either...


----------



## BlackStar159 (Jun 6, 2010)

WOOT!!! Music is getting better exponentially


----------



## TheWingless (Jun 6, 2010)

BlackStar159 said:
			
		

> WOOT!!! Music is getting better exponentially


I find the newer "remixes" of the songs we have already heard to be quite refreshing, the one in particular is near the end of this week's episode. Fits the scene quite well.


----------



## mameks (Jun 6, 2010)

Scratch that, i've got it now DDD
Also, the next album out has most of the tracks, and some new ones!!! out on 30/6/10 (dd/mm/yy)


----------



## luke_c (Jun 6, 2010)

Yup, Little Braver, Shine Days and Answer Song are all leaked, just got the FLAC


----------



## prowler (Jun 6, 2010)

TheWingless said:
			
		

> Scratch that, the single totally just came out today. Get Little Braver now! Another leak!
> 
> EDIT: Ah, darn, it didn't have the ED song in this episode. I don't know the name either...


My Most Precious Treasure (performed by LiSa)
http://angelbeats.wikia.com/wiki/Angel_Beats_Episode_10

Looks like it's going to be in the Keep The Beats album


----------



## mameks (Jun 6, 2010)

Track list:- 1.Crow Song (Yui ver.) /  2.Thousand Enemies /  3.Shine Days /  4.23:50 /  5.Run With Wolves /  6.Morning Dreamer /  7.Rain Song /  8.Alchemy (Yui ver.) /  9.一番の宝物 (Yui ver.) /  10.Little Braver (Album ver.) /  11.My Song (Yui ver.) / 
Bonus Track
12.My Soul, Your Beats! (Gldemo ver.) /  13.Brave Song (Gldemo ver.) /
yummy song list


----------



## TheWingless (Jun 6, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> 9.????? (Yui ver.)
> They kept it in Japanese on the credits and the album track list. No wonder I had trouble finding it.
> 
> QUOTE(Prowler485 @ Jun 6 2010, 08:24 AM) http://angelbeats.wikia.com/wiki/Angel_Beats_Episode_10


I was unaware there was a wiki dedicated to Angel Beats! now...

EDIT: And there's my post 1000... Hooray...?


----------



## mameks (Jun 6, 2010)

Already browsed through most of it


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jun 6, 2010)

So, 



Spoiler



Yui died in the latest episode of Homo beats.



Thought she was a decent character. 



Spoiler



The story makes me wonder though. Nobody really died in their stories. Iwasawa or whatever was just shown in the hospital, but never shown to have died. Yuri was never shown to have died. Yui was just paralyzed. I think Hinata was just shown not being able to catch the baseball, but I don't think it was shown that he died. So only Otonoshi is confirmed to be dead.

Well even then, Otonoshi might actually still be alive, I dunno.


----------



## Twiffles (Jun 6, 2010)

ojsinnerz. said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Well even then, Otonoshi might actually still be alive, I dunno.





Spoiler



They're _obviously_ pulling a highly elaborate Mario 2; Otonoshi just fell asleep on the train to take his Uni exam.


----------



## bnwchbammer (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm too lazy to recreate this in truly visible sheet music.
Anyone bored enough to make a jpeg of this that's readable?

Edit
Just kidding guys, check it if you want it:
http://file.nakagdesuyo.blog.shinobi.jp/AB_OP.zip
PDF format.
Now to learn it.

Double edit
Now to relearn piano  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Though the sheet music's not too hard.
Gimme a month and I'll have it memorized.


----------



## mameks (Jun 7, 2010)

Want to learn piano just for that piece


----------



## BlackStar159 (Jun 19, 2010)

wow. ep 12. great.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jun 19, 2010)

This show honestly is terrible.


Why am I still watching this.


----------



## mameks (Jun 19, 2010)

ojsinnerz. said:
			
		

> This show honestly is terrible.
> 
> 
> Why am I still watching this.


'cos it's awesome. still miss yui...EDIT: just finished 12.


----------



## pitman (Jun 19, 2010)

I immediately thought of this:





Should have been 26 episodes...


----------



## luke_c (Jun 20, 2010)

Getting very lame ass now...


----------



## BlackStar159 (Jun 20, 2010)

ojsinnerz and luke_c: don't be haters, this anime is great.

pitman: I totally agree with you


----------



## mameks (Jun 20, 2010)

pitman said:
			
		

> I immediately thought of this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jun 20, 2010)

BlackStar159 said:
			
		

> ojsinnerz and luke_c: don't be haters, this anime is great.
> 
> pitman: I totally agree with you


A great show doesn't introduce a character, then remove them in less than 10 minutes. The entire thing is extremely rushed, and the story was terribly mediocre to begin with. TK should've been in a different show, because he deserves to be in a better one.

And pretty much nothing is explained. We still don't know how anyone died, besides otonoshi. We still don't know how that dude made the angel player thing. We still don't know anything, and it's the last f-ing episode now.


----------



## Twiffles (Jun 20, 2010)

ojsinnerz. said:
			
		

> We still don't know anything, and it's the last f-ing episode now.


----------



## luke_c (Jun 25, 2010)

Last episode tonight, some more good news though.



			
				AnimeNewsNetwork said:
			
		

> The 7th Blu-ray and DVD volumes of the Angel Beats! television anime series will include not only the 13th and final television episode "Graduation," but also an unaired special. The Blu-ray edition and the limited DVD edition will also bundle a bonus DVD with the second "making-of" video for the series. The 13th television episode is airing in Japan on Friday.


Source.

A special might be nice, but it better have more TK in it, because that's the sole reason i'm watching this now


----------



## pitman (Jun 25, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> Last episode tonight, some more good news though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Either that or a fanservice episode.


----------



## mameks (Jun 25, 2010)

pitman said:
			
		

> luke_c said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pitman (Jun 26, 2010)

What the heck was that ending ?

That is a lazy and stupid ending...



			
				from a blogger said:
			
		

> The phrase "Train wreck" comes to mind, but it’s really not accurate. Trains have momentum and direction. This does not. A better analogy would be a pack of feral chihuauas in heat. With grenades taped to their backs. Entertaining and destructive, maybe even cute and tragic at times, but ultimately a waste of explosives and snake food.


----------



## Twiffles (Jun 26, 2010)

They wrote themselves into a lame corner, what else did you expect?


----------



## TheWingless (Jun 26, 2010)

Well... If it makes anyone happier, the Keep the Beats album seems to be out, though not from the two big names.

It has the Yui version of My Soul, Your Beats! and the ED for episode 10 when Yui disappears. And some more songs that are alternate versions or some songs we haven't heard.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jun 27, 2010)

Wow, the last episode just turned the entire show into shit. Ok, it was already shit to begin with, but even worse than what I imagined.



Spoiler



Forced drama kawaii moe ugu show with gay males and disappearing heterosexual lovers.



We also still don't know anything about the characters. They just said lolfuckthatshityo and ended it really really weak.


----------



## pitman (Jun 27, 2010)

Everybody resolving their "regrets" off screen pissed me off, why does a graduation make you disappear ?
Its not like every character regretted graduating high-school...

Maybe in 4 years we'll get Angel Beats 2014 (like Kanon 2006 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).

I have had it with Jun Maeda/KEY adaptations, first Clannad ~AF~ then this, the next time there is something by them I'll skip it (Air is still good in my book).


----------



## prowler (Jun 27, 2010)

I disliked the last episode but I still b'aww'd.


----------



## mameks (Jun 27, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> I disliked the last episode but I still b'aww'd.


mmm, me to


----------



## luke_c (Jun 28, 2010)

Ending definitely felt rushed but it was a nice ending.



Spoiler



At least we know Kanade and Otonashi find each other afterwards.



Now to wait for the special!


----------



## pitman (Jun 28, 2010)

I knew the heart thing reminded me of a movie (which I didn't even seen) called Return to Me

The whole romantic side of the story smells like cheese...


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Jun 29, 2010)

Heheheheheeh I DO feel sort of sad for all you 13 year old schmucks that can't appreciate a nice moe moment for what it is best suited for.

I'm 48, I recall the red menace, something which is a lot worse than all the lame fear drama of 9/11

Yeah I recall a world a shit load more grim than any of you have felt.

The show stumbled on ep 01 thanks to some very bad graphics gaffes, and hell even I jumped on the hate bandwagon for it. But some of the eps were damned good. The first disppearance had awesome tunes for an anime.

The show might seem rushed, but at least it hasn't been a 'didn't know when to fucking quit' series like Inuyasha/Bleach/Naruto where they churn out eps just for the sake of it.

I liked the ending. It was sweet. I liked that I also looked at the scene following the credits. Don't miss that part.

This might be the end, but then, it might lead to something else too. No I have not read any mangas by the way. I often make my thoughts solely based on what I saw in film.

I'm glad I gave the show a second chance, it was worth it.


----------



## Raika (Jun 29, 2010)

I kinda liked this anime, especially the ending, was really sad. This anime could've been better if it explained the deaths of more people and elaborated on their pasts... It left too many questions unanswered.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 29, 2010)

pitman said:
			
		

> Everybody resolving their "regrets" off screen pissed me off, why does a graduation make you disappear ?
> Its not like every character regretted graduating high-school...
> 
> Maybe in 4 years we'll get Angel Beats 2014 (like Kanon 2006
> ...




I see where you coming from  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TK is the best


----------

